# New Nautilus Coils And Vtc 5



## Snape of Vape (29/7/14)

I'm looking for a shop that has VTC5 and the new coils for the Nautilus.

Want to buy both but don't feel like paying for shipping from two different shops.

Anyone that can help?


----------



## VapeTownZA (29/7/14)

Vapemob has both as far as I know. I have a VTC5 from them and they stock the Nautilus so should have coils.


----------



## Snape of Vape (29/7/14)

Thanks @VapeTownZA I've already checked there and they have the batteries but no new BVC coils. 
Vapeclub has the coils, but now VTC5 batteries. Guess I'll end up buying it from different shops then


----------



## VapeTownZA (29/7/14)

No problem. They may have gotten stock in yesterday. not sure when you checked with them but I'm sure they said they will be getting this week.


----------



## Snape of Vape (29/7/14)

@VapeTownZA Check this morning, checked again before topic creation. Probably going to update website later today then


----------



## VapeTownZA (29/7/14)

Will be there around 3 today and check for you.


----------



## VapeTownZA (29/7/14)

Can confirm vapemob has what you are looking for in stock. They will update website with stock for you or you can just call through


----------



## Snape of Vape (29/7/14)

Thanks @VapeTownZA I ended up stopping at eciggies on my way home to pick up some coils.


----------

